# Briggs and Stratton now won't start



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

Riding mower 82 hours old. Low on gas so I fill it up with fresh. Starts runs and fills up 3 bags with grass. Engine starts to struggle and when I turn it off to empty it backfired for the first time. I'm thinking bad gas. Went to different station and bought more fresh gas. Drained tank and cleaned plug. Still won't start. Turns over etc but nothing. Still paying on it. Help me please.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

When you took the plugs out where they wet ?

Your carb should have a electric controlled valve that shuts off the gas as soon as you shut it off, preventing back fire. That valve could have gone bad or stuck.
Take the handle of a stand size screw driver and wrap on bottom of the carb, not hard enough to bent it. That may loosen a stuck valve. 

Let us know.

BG


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi thanks. I just put in new plug. No help. Could you give me a hint as to the location of carburetor? Also, yes the plug had gas on it.


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

Found it wrapped on it no luck. I did take hood off and discovered another plug. Also not 82 hours on engine but 8.2


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm changing oil filter and drained old oil which was original. It was full of gas. Going to put in 2 new plugs as well.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Gas in the oil is not good. That is a sign of bad/dirty needle and or seat. 

Is the mower still under warranty?, if so contact who ever you bought it from.

You can put a teaspoon or so of Gas straight into the carb throat. That will let it start for a second or two. If it does you know the spark is OK.

BG


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

Lowes and they told me to call Husquave but I can barely push it on the drive way let alone find a way to get it to repair shop. Thanks for trying to help. I'm a single female and I really am afraid they will rip me off. Not 2 mention 8 hours of use and now this. Thought it should work at least a summer. Life happens


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm charging battery right now because don't want to drain it from attempted starts. I sprayed starter fluid in the opening behind air filter before last attempt.


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

One last observation. Fresh gas leaking under the OHV cover from a gasket looking thing that attaches to what looks like an exhaust valve. Thanks and now I will try not to bother you again


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not bothering anyone......not at all. 

Only 8.2 hours?? That's not enough time to make the first oil change!! Call the OEM (as suggested by Lowes) and see if they can send a service tech......if this is a new mower you should not be responsible to take it in for service work. I wouldn't do too much to the mower until hearing back from Husqvarna.


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

What is OEM?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

OEM is Original Equipment Manufacture.

BG


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

OK thanks so much.


----------



## sdfortney (Jul 19, 2014)

Fixed pulled of electronic thing off carb and solenoid type thing stuck so I wiggled it and it started. Thanks again


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would still keep a close eye on the oil level. It should never have gas in it.

The solenoid is the is primarily to keep the engine back firing when you turn it off at high RPM. It shuts off the gas to the carb.

BG


----------

